# My new Dwarfs



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I love these guys the female is so friendly already the males a little shy but coming around.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Not bad!

How are they doing in the Barrie water (hard/alkaline)?

do they have a nice calm area with lots of floating plants?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Not bad!
> 
> How are they doing in the Barrie water (hard/alkaline)?
> 
> do they have a nice calm area with lots of floating plants?


Yes the male likes the plants and rocks the female seems to check the whole tank out but runs back to check on the male alot, then shes off to do her own thing shes the first one to the front of the tank when she sees me lol.They seem to being doing good . I but them in a small tank and slowly added water over about 8 hrs but they came from Barrie so Iam hoping their use to the water. I moved the frogs and my neons to a ten gal. The dwarfs are now in the 20 gal. with my glass fish. I will be setting up, my 50 on Monday.Pat.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations Pat, they're lovely! Where did you find them???


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Congratulations Pat, they're lovely! Where did you find them???


Thanks Tabatha I found them at Big Als they had just arrived when i stopped in to look at Filters. Pat


----------

